# Turkey Shoots- When????



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone knows when and where any turkey shoots are held? Cuyahoga, Medina, Lorain County????


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

If you don't mind a little farther of a ride, the Berlin Heights (just south of Huron) VFW holds one every Sunday on Rt.61 about 1 mile south of Rt. 2.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

vfw in copley ohio in summit county though, 11:00 sundays!! on rt 162 west of 77


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Which type you looking for? Here in our area we have two main types. The regular hunting shotgun type and the one called long gun turkey shoots. The long guns are regular shotguns with extended barrels some are over 6 foot overall long. These pay out pretty big. Both are in now in the salem youngstown area.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

just a regular shoot,i found the one i was looking for though but someone had deleated there post about the shOot at THE AMERICAN SPORTSMAN IN COLUMBIA STATION


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Sportsman club in Col. Station,
Lodi Gun Club on Franchester road south of Lodi, Follow signs.(Medina County)
Issic Walton Medina at st rt 42 and Friendsville road south of Layfaytte on 42.(Medina County)
Issic Walton Lorian off of st rt 18 , east of Penfield and west of Litchfield.(Lorian county)
Cannaan Center Gun club on st rt 604 south of Creston.(Wayne county)


----------

